# garaje/garage



## renatapatry

Hola
Me gustaría saber si en España se usan ambas formas. Talvez, en algunas zonas se usa "garaje" y en otras "garage"  ¿Cuáles son esas zonas?
¡Muchas gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## Pixidio

Te puedo decir, que en español es garaje. Yo, como muchos otros compatriotas, seguimos escribiendo y pronunciando la palabra francesa... No sé cómo será en Europa.


----------



## Mchal001

Vivo en Costa Rica pero nunca he visto "garage."


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En España lo normal es _garaje_ (y pronunciado a la española), aunque hay  quien lo escribe con g, pero no creo que sea por fidelidad al origen  francés.


----------



## cbrena

En España _garage_ es una falta de ortografía, podemos buscar como disculpa el origen francés o la confusión con el inglés, pero es incorrecta y lamentablemente cada vez más usada (sin cambiar la pronunciación española). La única correcta es garaje.


----------



## Bloodsun

Me acabo de pegar un desconciertazo. Para mí siempre fue *garage*, y siempre lo pronuncié (y escuché pronunciar) algo así como _"garash"_.

Sin embargo, ahora veo que *garage* no está en el diccionario, y me entran dudas. Es cierto que nunca me vi en la necesidad de escribir esta palabra, pero en mi mente estaba con *g*. 

Pregunta para los españoles: ¿cómo pronuncian *garaje*?


Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si escribimos *garage*, llevados de un algo de cursilería y otro algo de nostalgia de París, debemos ponerla, como palabra extranjera, en cursiva o entre comillas.


----------



## cbrena

Bloodsun said:


> Pregunta para los españoles: ¿cómo pronuncian *garaje*?


Pues a la española, con su "jota", como mensaje, sabotaje, etc.


----------



## Ushuaia

Bloodsun said:


> Sin embargo, ahora veo que *garage* no está en el diccionario, y me entran dudas. Es cierto que nunca me vi en la necesidad de escribir esta palabra, pero en mi mente estaba con *g*.



Es que acá *es* con ge. ¡Pronunciándola como la pronunciamos, no cabe la adaptación! Tendrás que conseguirte otro diccionario: en el _Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina_ aparece "garage" y a continuación aclara "(también _garaje_)".


----------



## Bloodsun

Ushuaia said:


> Es que acá *es* con ge. ¡Pronunciándola como la pronunciamos, no cabe la adaptación! Tendrás que conseguirte otro diccionario: en el _Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina_ aparece "garage" y a continuación aclara "(también _garaje_)".



Bueno, entonces me quedo tranquila . Todos al garage!!!


----------



## sacebogar

Bloodsun said:


> Me acabo de pegar un desconciertazo. Para mí siempre fue *garage*, y siempre lo pronuncié (y escuché pronunciar) algo así como _"garash"_.
> 
> Sin embargo, ahora veo que *garage* no está en el diccionario, y me entran dudas. Es cierto que nunca me vi en la necesidad de escribir esta palabra, pero en mi mente estaba con *g*.
> 
> Pregunta para los españoles: ¿cómo pronuncian *garaje*?
> 
> 
> Saludos.




En el Pequño Larousse aparece "garage" como grafía propia de México (entiendo con la pronunciación 'garash'). Pero he visto que solo ha respondido Bloosun de Argentina. ¿Algún hablante mexicano podría confirmar que se usa en su país de este modo?
¡Gracias!


----------



## Vampiro

Curiosa palabra.
En Chile es con "g", pero me atrevería a decir que está en franca retirada, cayendo en desuso, cada vez más.
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Curiosa palabra.
> En Chile es con "g", pero me atrevería a decir que está en franca retirada, cayendo en desuso, cada vez más.
> _



¿La ge o la palabra?


----------



## torrebruno

POr aquí se ve tanto de una forma como de otra; pero eso no quita que nadie sepa con seguridad si la está escribiendo con falta de ortografía.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> ¿La ge o la palabra?



La palabra.
_


----------



## oa2169

Vampiro said:


> Curiosa palabra.
> En Chile es con "g", pero me atrevería a decir que está en franca retirada, cayendo en desuso, cada vez más.
> _



En Colombia también es con "g", pero inicial: *g*araje.

Un abrazo.


----------



## merquiades

Vampiro said:


> La palabra.
> _



Vampiro ¿qué palabra usáis ahora?


----------



## Peón

merquiades said:


> Vampiro ¿qué palabra usáis ahora?



Me quitaste la pregunta de la boca.


----------



## Vampiro

merquiades said:


> Vampiro ¿qué palabra usáis ahora?





Peón said:


> Me quitaste la pregunta de la boca.


Antes un garage era el lugar donde guardabas un vehículo y también se llamaba así al lugar donde los reparaban.
Ahora se usa "estacionamiento" para el primer caso y "taller" o "taller mecánico" para el segundo.
Lo de "garage" ya no lo escucho, y rara vez lo veo escrito en algún taller muy antiguo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú la última sílaba se pronuncia siempre con jota. No digo se escribe, porque he visto las dos formas; pero creo que en todo caso *garage* se puede considerar simplemente una falta ortográfica y no un caso de fidelidad al idioma francés, que muy pocos conocen.


----------



## Peón

¿Es decir que en Chile las casas tienen "estacionamiento" en vez de garaje/garage?


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> ¿Es decir que en Chile las casas tienen "estacionamiento" en vez de garaje/garage?


Así es.
"Garage" es una verdadera antigualla por acá.
_


----------



## Vampiro

Puedes verificar este link, si gustas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> Así es.
> "Garage" es una verdadera antigualla por acá.
> _



Qué extraño.  
Aquí la palabra -con ge- sigue vivita y coleando. Eso sí, creo que está quedando relegada a las casas particulares. En los  edificios de departamentos, al lugar para guardar autos le dicen "cochera".

(El "estacionamiento", ya lo sabés, es el lugar exclusivo para guardar autos por hora, día o mes).


----------



## merquiades

Es interesante este hilo.  Yo que pensaba que garaje escrito y pronunciado con jota era universal y que "estacionamiento" era más bien un concepto y no un edificio.  Me gusta bastante la palabra cochera, que se ha perdido en otros lugares.


----------



## Peón

merquiades said:


> Es interesante este hilo.  Yo que pensaba que garaje escrito y pronunciado con jota era universal y que "estacionamiento" era más bien un concepto y no un edificio.  Me gusta bastante la palabra cochera, que se ha perdido en otros lugares.



Esto es un estacionamiento en la Argentina. Se señaliza con la letra "E", como en España es la "P".


----------



## Vampiro

merquiades said:


> Es interesante este hilo. Yo que pensaba que garaje escrito y pronunciado con jota era universal y que "estacionamiento" era más bien un concepto y no un edificio. Me gusta bastante la palabra cochera, que se ha perdido en otros lugares.


Por acá no se ha perdido, porque simplemente nunca se usó.
Jamás hemos llamado "coches" a los autos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Mario Baroja

Amigos, cada uno que haga lo que quiera, pero en el español de España es "garaje", porque "garage", como decís, es en francés o inglés, que valdría si no tuviésemos ya nosotros nuestra palabra. Veréis que ni los franceses ni los ingleses van a usar la nuestra de "garaje". En los países latinos hay mucha influencia inglesa o francesa y eso explicaría los usos que algunos comentáis. Y luego hay curiosidades: de los franceses copiamos nosotros lo de "fin de semana" (que no teníamos) y ahora los franceses han abandonado su palabra y lo han copiado de los ingleses: "weekend". Je, je. Las palabras tienen vida. Saludos.


----------



## merquiades

Bueno, a mí tampoco me gustan los préstamos de otro idioma cuando existe una palabra castellana para expresar la misma idea, pero en este caso lamento tener que deciros que garaje/ garage cual que sea la pronunciación o la ortografía es un galicismo, de "garer" (aparcar/estacionar) con el sufijo "-age/aje" (-azgo, -miento, -mento).  O sea, ¡Viva Chile!


----------



## duvija

Bueno, bueno. Uruguay, igual que Argentina. 
"Garage" pron. [garazh] pero ahora con el cambio de pron. de y/ll, sería [garash].


----------



## oa2169

Mario Baroja said:


> Amigos, cada uno que haga lo que quiera, pero en el español de España es "garaje", porque "garage", como decís, es en francés o inglés, que valdría si no tuviésemos ya nosotros nuestra palabra. Veréis que ni los franceses ni los ingleses van a usar la nuestra de "garaje". En los países latinos hay mucha influencia inglesa o francesa y eso explicaría los usos que algunos comentáis. Y luego hay curiosidades: de los franceses copiamos nosotros lo de "fin de semana" (que no teníamos) y ahora los franceses han abandonado su palabra y lo han copiado de los ingleses: "weekend". Je, je. Las palabras tienen vida. Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Mario Baroja said:


> ...En los países latinos hay mucha influencia inglesa o francesa y eso explicaría los usos que algunos comentáis.



Gracias a Dios España no es un país latino. Eso nos permite mantener la fuente impoluta del idioma. Por eso, aquí en el cono sur deberíamos tratar de cambiar nuestro contaminado "estacionamiento" por el castizo "aparcamiento".


----------



## Csalrais

Peón said:


> Gracias a Dios España no es un país latino. Eso nos permite mantener la fuente impoluta del idioma. Por eso, aquí en el cono sur deberíamos tratar de cambiar nuestro contaminado "estacionamiento" por el castizo "aparcamiento".



http://capsuladelengua.wordpress.com/?s=aparcar


----------



## Pixidio

Es cierto que los países latinoamericanos traemos un bagaje heredado de franceses, italianos y en menor medida ingleses. Pero, creo que  somos más reacios a castellanizar las palabras que los españoles, conservando la pronunciación y la ortografía original, como así también somos bastante "cerrados" a la hora de sustituir nuestras palabras por algún extranjerismo (castellanizado o no; ya he dicho que al menos en el cono sur, la tendencia es mantenerlos en su idioma original). Me da la sensación de que estos préstamos en España son más frecuentes, aún hoy, por la cercanía con otras lenguas y la tendencia de los españoles es castellanizar todo -¡si los habré odiado cada vez que decían wi-fí!-. Nosotros estamos aislados en ese aspecto, salvo la frontera de México y de Brasil donde existe el spanglish y el portuñol, ambos de difusión local y muy restringida.


----------



## duvija

Csalrais said:


> http://capsuladelengua.wordpress.com/?s=aparcar



Y también 'aparcar el carro', que se dice que 'carro' viene de 'car'(inglés), pero el préstamo fue exactamente en la dirección opuesta. De 'carro' (español), el inglés tomó 'car'. 
(Pero no lo juro porque no tengo dato de internet)


----------

